# Bakery apprentice



## Yellowrice (Sep 5, 2021)

Hello,

I am from outside of germany and currently looking for apprenticeship opportunities ? Is it at all possible for me to get it ?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

If you know German (minimum B2) and are under 25 it is rather easy to find an apprenticeship. You should ensure that the bakery actually prepares the dough on the premises if you want to learn all aspects of being a baker.


----------



## Yellowrice (Sep 5, 2021)

*Sunshine* said:


> If you know German (minimum B2) and are under 25 it is rather easy to find an apprenticeship. You should ensure that the bakery actually prepares the dough on the premises if you want to learn all aspects of being a baker.


Hi, yeah i heard about it recently, Ausbildung right ? 
Is it only available if i can speak B2 level germany ?
Is there positions available for english speaker ?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

An _Ausbildung_ (apprenticeship) is vocational training that involves attending a German vocational school on some days and gaining practical experience in the trade on others. Unsurprisingly, the language of instruction at the German Berufsschule is German.

No German = no apprenticeship in Germany


----------

